
The Social Life of Small Urban Spaces - rms
http://www.kottke.org/09/03/the-social-life-of-small-urban-spaces
======
jwb119
great find. absolutely fascinating observation on social dynamics in a small
space. i found the physical features that affect the interaction to be
particularly interesting (about 7:00 in).

~~~
praptak
"What physical features make space work?" is a very interesting question
indeed. It is at the core of research by Christopher Alexander, especially "A
Pattern Language" - the book that inspired the pattern movement in software
design.

------
ojbyrne
Today I walked to the top of Mount Royal in Montreal. It doesn't quite qualify
because its about three miles in length, but it does qualify in that its a
road (snow/ice covered today) about 20 feet wide. I found it fascinating - the
mix of tourists/locals/dogs/snowboarders/ in the middle of a city.

------
RK
This film was obviously made before skateboarding took off.

